# بطارية طويلة الأمد لا تحتاج ءالى شحن



## عضو1 (26 مارس 2007)

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته بما أننا نتحدث دائما ومن خلا ل هذا المنتدى عن الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ونقرأ ونتابع كل جديد من خلال مايتم طرحه في المنتدى الحقيقة كان لدي اهتمام كبير بالبطارية طويلة الأمد تعيش مدة طويلة من الزمن دون الحاجة لشحن والحقيقة كانت هناك تجربة قديمة تمت في ءاحدى الجامعات الأمريكية ربما في ولاية مسيشوتس ءان صح الأسم التجربة تمت في سنة 1982 حيث نجح طلاب الجامعة من التوصل ءالى اختراع بطارية يمكن استخدامها مدي الحياة ومن مواد بترولية كميائية وربما الأخوة في المنتدى يفيدونا في هذا الموضوع وخاصة الأخوة الكميائيين فاءذا كانت هناك معلومة أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء ألا يبخلوا علينا وعلى الأعضاء في طرحها 

وجزاكم الله خير :55: 

أخوكم أبوسليمان


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مارس 2007)

هل فعلا هناك بطارية تعمل مدى الحياة ؟؟

أتمنى فعلا ممن لديه فكرة عنها أن لا يبخل علينا ... الغريب أن بدأت أسمع فعلا عن أمور جديدة

لكنها ما تزال مكتومة فقبل فترة أكد لي أحد الأساتذة الذين عملوا في الولايات المتحدة أنه تم تطوير

سيارات باستهلاك وقود بسيط جدا وبسرعة جيدة ووصفها لي بشكل خيالي حيث تنك كامل بنزين

كافي لقطع مسافاة غير عادية،،، لكن المشكلة نريد المزيد عن الموضوع ،،،،، حاولت البحث لكن

لا جدوى


----------



## ايمن رمضان (27 مارس 2007)

مقدمة:

لكي تصبح السيارة سهلة الاستعمال ويمكن الاعتماد عليها يجب أن يتوفر فيها الأتي:

تسير على الأقل 300 ميل (482) كم بين التعبئة الكاملة لخزان الوقود 
يمكن تعبئة السيارة بالوقود بطريقة سهلة وسريعة 
تكون قادرة على مسايرة باقي السيارات على الطريق. 
والسيارة التي تسير بالبنزين يتوفر فيها ما سبق ذكره ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أنها تنتج كمية عالية من الملوثات وفي الغالب يكون لها استهلاك وقود عالي. والسيارة الكهربائية في الناحية الأخرى لا تنتج ملوثات بالمرة ولكن يمكنها أن تسير ما بين 50 إلى 100 ميل (80 إلى 161 كم) بين عملية التعبئة الكاملة للسيارة, والمشكلة في أنها تحتاج أيضاً إلى وقت كبير في عملية شحن البطارية. 

أما بالنسبة للسيارة المهجنة فيمكنها استخدام محرك بنزين اصغر من المركب بالسيارات التقليدية المسيرة بالبنزين. ويكون المحرك أكثر كفاءة من ناحية استهلاك الوقود ومن ناحية التلوث.



تركيب السيارة المهجنة:

يطلق على أي سيارة أسم سيارة مهجنة عندما تجمع بين مصدرين أو أكثر للطاقة. ويمكن تجميع مصدري الطاقة الموجودين بالسيارة المهجنة بعدة طرق. واحدة من الطرق, تعرف بالتهجين المتوازي. وهناك أيضاً النوع الأخر المسمى بالتهجين المتوالي. كما يمكن للسيارة المهجنة أن تجمع بين النوعين من التهجين في آن واحد. 



التهجين المتوازي(parallel hybrid) :

في السيارات ذات التهجين المتوازي يكون هناك خزان للوقود, الذي يمد المحرك بالبنزين. كما يوجد هناك أيضاً مجموعة من البطاريات التي تمد موتور كهربائي بالتيار المطلوب. حيث يمكن لمحرك البنزين والموتور الكهربائي إدارة مجموعة نقل الحركة في نفس الوقت ثم تدير مجموعة نقل الحركة العجلات. و يعمل محرك الكهرباء في إدارة السيارة داخل المدينة وعند السرعات البطيئة و يعمل محرك البنزين في الطرق السريعة والسرعات العالية, ويضاف عمل المحرك الكهربائي إليه في حالة صعود مرتفع أو التسارع. 



التهجين المتوالي(series hybrid) :

وعلى النقيض ففي هذا النوع من التهجين فإن محرك البنزين يقوم بإدارة مولد كهربائي بحيث يمكن للمولد أن يقوم بشحن البطارية أو إعطاء طاقة لموتور كهربائي يقوم بإدارة مجموعة نقل الحركة. وعلى هذا لا يقوم محرك البنزين بإدارة السيارة مباشرة، أنما يتولى الموتور الكهربائي ذلك. 



التهجين المجمع (متوازي و متوالي):

يمكن تصميم السيارة بحيث تستخدم التهجين المتوالي في السرعات البطيئة و تستخدم التهجين المتوازي في السرعات العالية والتسارع.



أجزاء ومكونات السيارة المهجنة:

محرك البنزين: تستخدم السيارة المهجنة محرك بنزين مشابه للمحركات الأخر الموجودة بمعظم السيارات, ولكن المحرك في السيارة المهجنة يكون أصغر ويستخدم تقنيات متقدمة لتقليل التلوث وزيادة الكفاءة. يمكن زيادة كفاءة المحركات الصغيرة باستخدام أجزاء داخلية صغيرة وخفيفة الوزن, و يساعد تقليل السرعة القصوى لدوران المحرك (حوالي 4500 لفة/ دقيقة) في استخدام تلك الأجزاء الصغيرة, وكذلك يؤدي تقليل عدد الاسطوانات, وتشغيل المحرك بالقرب من الحد الأقصى للحمل إلى زيادة كفاءة المحرك. 

خزان البنزين: يعتبر الخزان هو مخزن الطاقة اللازمة للمحرك. ويعتبر البنزين أكثر كثافة للطاقة بالمقارنة بالبطاريات. فإنه يلزم حوالي 125 كيلوجراماً من البطاريات لتخزين نفس الطاقة الموجودة في 1 لتر(0.800 كيلوجرام) من البنزين. 

الموتور الكهربائي: المحرك الكهربائي في السيارات المهجنة معقد للغاية. فإن التقنية الإليكترونية الحديثة تسمح له بأن يعمل كموتور كهربائي وفي نفس الوقت كمولد كهربائي. فعند الحاجة يمكن استخدام تيار من البطارية لعمل تسارع للسيارة. ولكن أثناء عمله كمولد فيمكنه من أن يخفض من سرعة السيارة ويشحن البطارية بالطاقة الكهربائية. الموتور يكون كافي لتسير السيارة بدون الحاجة إلى محرك البنزين.

المولد الكهربائي: المولد الكهربائي يشبه الموتور الكهربائي في التركيب ولكنه يعمل لتوليد الكهرباء. ويستخدم في الغالب في السيارات المهجنة ذات التهجين المتوالي. 

نقل الحركة: يعمل نظام نقل الحركة في السيارات المهجنة نفس عمله في السيارات التقليدية. ففي بعض السيارات المهجنة يستخدم نفس نظام نقل الحركة التقليدي كما في سيارات "هوندا إنسيت" (Honda Insight), والبعض الأخر كما في سيارات " تويوتا بريوس" (Toyota Prius) تستخدم نظام مختلف جذرياً, سوف يأتي الحديث عنه لاحقاً. منقول من موقع التقنية م عبد الظاهر


----------



## ايمن رمضان (27 مارس 2007)

*الطاقات البديلة*

يوجد محرك كهرومغناطيسي اسمه سيكلون وهذا اسم الموقع
http://www.cycclone.info/default.asp


----------



## ايمن رمضان (27 مارس 2007)

هل يمكن الافادة بالفرق بين زيت البريك , dot 4dot3 
وماذا يحصل عند خلط الزيتين مع بعضهم في نظام كوابح السيارة 
حاولت وضع السؤال في مشاركة جديدة ولم افلح


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخ أيمن معلومات جديدة فعلا 
أتمنى تلاقي طلبك


----------



## عضو1 (28 مارس 2007)

*تكملة لموضوع بطارية طويلة الأمد لا تحتاج ءالى شحن*

الأخوة الأعضاء في المنتدي السلا م عليكم ورحمته وبر كاته لمتابعة موضوع بطارية تعيش لمدة طويلة من الزمن لعدة سنوات دون الحاجة ءالى شحن يمكنكم ولمزيد من الأطلاع والمعرفة الدخول عن طريق محرك البحث جوجل وتحت أسم ( Batteries Long Life أو Dvrability Long )

ونتمنى على أح الأخوة في المنتدى ترجمة هذه المواقع ءان أمكن حتى تكون الصورة أكثر وضوحا ..

أخوكم أبو سليمان:55:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 يناير 2008)

ما أعرفه من خلال وجودي في المملكة العربية السعودية أن بطاريات AC Delko المشهورة في الخليج وهي تستعمل للسيارات تعيش زمناًُ طويلاً ولا تحتاج إلى صيانة أو تبديل ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 أغسطس 2008)

البطاريات الحديثة التي تصلنا حالياً يمكن شحنها أكثر من 6000 مرة 
فإذا كان يتم شحنها مرة في كل يوم فهذا يعني أن عمرها أكثر من 16 عاماً.....


----------

